# Interest Face Markings



## cowgurl_up (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, in light of some of the foals born here with interesting "face white" I would love to see everyones uniqne face markings.

I find my boy Tee's interesting (plus he is my only horse with face white!!! )

This side, he looks like he has a blaze:







This side, an almost bald face!!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 15, 2008)

Well i do not have any that are to exotic but here are a few of my faves





*Alpha Farms Magical Debut* H.O.F

ASPC Congress Reserve Grand Champion Gelding Ove

4x Cogress Champion











Then his little sister kitty (Alpha Farms Magical Melody) has a little tiny snip on her nose which is cute and under her chin (matable). Will have to try to fnd a pic showing that.











Then my Coco has a regular wide Blaze






Royal has a regular large stall as well.

Congress Top 10 and Top 5






Sorry all my horses have boring facial markings


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 15, 2008)

our 2007 pinto filly celina






at birth






panda with her 2007 black filly






panda's face




panda


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2008)

I love horses with white on their faces, but only a couple of mine have "a lot" of that kind of marking. I especially love off center star-strip-snip combinations.




















Bomb Shell also has a star, but it's mighty hard to find now (she is a perlino). Maybe she'll pass it on one day to some of her babies. Then Skipper, my silver chestnut sabino roan, has a small star but between his full forelock and the roan hairs on his head, it's not very visible in his pictures.


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is my mare Casi











Concho has a lot of white from age (he's 24) but you can tell he had white before that happened, too






I used to own a Rocky Mtn, Matastar, who has a "kite".... diamond, and a string!






My TB Ren has a cute star






And I think Ruby and Tucker have cute stripes
















Jessi


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 15, 2008)

I love face white, but I have to say when it comes to the most interesting face markings... B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie (ASPC/AMHR) wins at my house! I've never seen anything like it before. He has an off centered star, strip, snip that curves around and goes back up the other side (minus the star).






I need to get a picture of him with the hair out of his eyes!


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 15, 2008)

That IS cool!

Jessi


----------



## hrselady (Feb 15, 2008)

Lisa I love his "look"... he is very stunning!!

Here's my one and only with unusual facial markings..











Mendy


----------



## Erica (Feb 15, 2008)

I love Facial white; and have several, but here are some of them....

Lisa,

I think it runs in the genes





Would it be neices and nephews or first cousins or something like that .......

These are all just rough, winter hairy pictures as they are semingly new horses but.......

Wall Street Heads Up Mary Lynn; sort of has a not "as" defined but similar facial marking as Charlie






and that's Tiny Tot, Wall Street Hershey Tiny Trotter, to the right and he has a weird one as well......

You can't tell in the picture, but "Heart" has an almost perfect heart star on her forehead






And what about a "?" on a face, Swirls reminds me of that - Wall Street Hersheys PQ






Wall Street Illusions Ballerina






Here is a baby from last year whom I call Twister, Erica's Ima Rowdy Twister.......as sort of like a tornado on his face.






Erica's Shezzz Got Legz






Erica's Can't Touch This






Here's Cross Country Miss Nosey; I think maybe Belinda named her from her huge snip


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm a sucker for lots of face white, especially bald faces





Our stallion:






This is our 2006 buckskin pinto filly:






Our 2006 appy colt's face white:






Our 2007 appy colt's cute 'slash'






My sister's black pinto mare's blaze and "mustache" lol






Our Hunt House mare's cute white nose:






My AQHA gelding's star and strip


----------



## StellaLenoir (Feb 15, 2008)

here is my girl Silver















I think her markings are sorta strange.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 15, 2008)

My horse only has a neat butt marking. tehe It like she has a cat butt. It has ears and her tail acts as the cats tail as well.


----------



## Devon (Feb 15, 2008)

Zorro





He has "ying yang" lips.

As in the peace ying yang;

Like






His Lips













And his off center Blaze.


----------



## love_casper (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's my mare Ghost, and her pretty white face.











I love the little dots on her lips, reminds me of Clarabelle, that cow from Micky Mouse. Clarabelle is one of Ghostie's many nick names.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is our stallion, Mini Brooks Painted Donovan Sky... as a yearling.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 15, 2008)

RUSTY HAS a WHITE BLAZE THAT LOOKS LIKE A CANDLE WITH THE FLAME ON TOP-


----------



## Relic (Feb 15, 2008)

Like father like son...


----------



## shoeboxstables (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow- some beautiful and neat markings! I love the 'candle'!!

The strangest we have is a goose head/neck on our saddlebred's face OH! Fits his personality to a T! Such a silly goose










But then two others have 'normal' face whites:

Vic, my stallion, whose facial white has been changing!

As a foal, first body clip:






Yearling body clipped:






And just the other week, quite hairy!






And beautiful Jazzy, our rescued dwarf






Then my Diva, has a strange mark, a black 'heart' on her lips!! You can really see it in winter, and it's cute as heck! A perfect 'kiss here' spot!

.... ok, please excuse the drool in the first pic OH! Diva had a run-in with a patch of bad clover this summer!!













And Annie's face looks pretty neat, because of the appy in her






And for fun- how's this for funky face-white? Halley, our alpaca!






And Angus is pretty cool too- with his white tuft on his head!


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 15, 2008)

We have a lot of facial white because all our minis are pintos, but nothing as interesting as what has been posted!!!

But I wonder how many of these mostly blazed- faced horses have been tested for LWO? Something to consider if you haven't already. Three of our minis have blazes - all three have Rowdy blood - and I know one is LWO+ and would bet the other 2 are. They have not been tested because one is a gelding and we don't plan to breed the mare. Our stallion, who also has Rowdy blood, has a small star/strip/snip and is LWO-.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2008)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> Zorro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Zee!!! He's too cute! Can't help but love him





My horse Dallas actually has one single white spot on his face, I dont have a picture, and to tell you the truth, I didn't actually notice it at first! He has quite a few subtle spots all over...he gets it from his appy daddy, Grosshill's EK Starman ( I think thats his name! LOL)

Love all the face markings so far<3


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Feb 15, 2008)

awww everyones minis are so cute




Heres rain, he only has a star and a snip.

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd154/X...ain/Rain010.jpg


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 15, 2008)

My new mare, Corky's Jez Lady, has a very distinctive blaze. I'm pretty sure she's sabino... she had a foal with blue eyes crossed with a solid sire, and her socks are pretty high. As she was rolling I discovered a white spot on her belly and when I clipped I found a TON of sabino roaning. The pinto genetics are still a touch foreign to me but I am trying to get a handle on them. After I understand pinto I will tackle the appy genetic terms










Andrea


----------



## Dona (Feb 15, 2008)

Since I breed for Overo/Tovero patterns.....I do get lots of bald faces, or wildly marked faces.

Lacy has the most unusually marked face of all mine tho.

Here she is as a weanling, showing her "eyebrow" marking above her left eye.


----------



## shalamara minis (Feb 15, 2008)

This filly has an off set star


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Feb 15, 2008)

Love seeing everyone's white face markings.

I have a few with white on their face.

My mini mare Mercedes






My mini mare Angel - not too happy to have her grazing interupted!






And my shetland pony Bentley






Cathy


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 15, 2008)

> But I wonder how many of these mostly blazed- faced horses have been tested for LWO? Something to consider if you haven't already. Three of our minis have blazes - all three have Rowdy blood - and I know one is LWO+ and would bet the other 2 are. They have not been tested because one is a gelding and we don't plan to breed the mare. Our stallion, who also has Rowdy blood, has a small star/strip/snip and is LWO-.


Our stallion Sky was tested for LWO and came back negative.. We have not tested the mares yet, but many of my paint breeding friends think that our black pinto mare may possibly be carrying the frame gene, because of her unique blaze and blue eyes.. I plan on testing her this summer for fun and curiousity sake


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 15, 2008)

This is so much fun to see all the neat face markings - this is one of my favorite ones - our 2006 filly "QtrRaes Mystic A Unique Treasure" - we call her "Neeka" - besides her lovely face she also has just 1 very bright blue eye - it certainly gives her character and she is also a real sweetheart.


----------



## Dona (Feb 15, 2008)

disneyhorse said:


> My new mare, Corky's Jez Lady, has a very distinctive blaze. I'm pretty sure she's sabino... she had a foal with blue eyes crossed with a solid sire, and her socks are pretty high. As she was rolling I discovered a white spot on her belly and when I clipped I found a TON of sabino roaning. The pinto genetics are still a touch foreign to me but I am trying to get a handle on them. After I understand pinto I will tackle the appy genetic terms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She may very well have some Sabino roaning.....BUT, blue eyes only come from either Splash or Frame.

She could very well be carrying both!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is one of my new Shetland geldings. I call him George



He is a Rock "E" "Heads Up" son. I just love his head and his facial marking. His right eye is a watch eye, to cool.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome face markings everyone!!!!


----------



## Camelotcavs (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is a yearling picture of my girl;






And here is her baby pic:


----------



## minie812 (Feb 16, 2008)

AAAAWWWW...SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE HAS A TEAR RUNNING DOWN THE SIDE OF HER FACE.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 16, 2008)

I love all of unique facial markings can't believe how unique some of them are...

Alright I'll share one! This is one of our 06' foals Pleasant Views Flashin' Miss "Zoey"totaly wasn't expecting this color out of 2 solids



well her sire is white with partial blue eyes and her mother has a snip.

She is registered as a partial bald face. She also has 2 crystal blue eyes






Thanks for letting me share

Great Thread!!

~Jessica


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 16, 2008)

My pinto mare, Dottie, has this dot in the middle of her blaze. I havent seen many of these, I find it interesting.






Will


----------



## 4mymirage (Feb 16, 2008)

We have several horses with blazes/crooked blazes or strange medicine caps, but my favorite "weird" face markings are on Savanah and Rose:

Savanah:
















Rose:


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is my Giddy.


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's my 4yo mare "Jazz" she has a moon (part of it is under her forlock) attached to her off centered Star/Stripe/Snip






Our Deceased Mare "Friday" She had a "1" with a Spot in the Middle of it






Friday's 2005 Filly I think she has neat Face Markings


----------



## SHANA (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is mine. This Cross Country New Kid In Town.






odd marking

He has a blazed face and both eyes are blue.


----------



## Margaret (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a chestnut mare named Desert Golds Crescent Moon that has a crescent moon, a strip, and a snip.

Here she is posing with her 08 filly, Amira who also has a star, and a bit of a snip.

(Mom was annoyed at the onlooking geldings on the other side of the fence, while baby was enjoying their attention. lol)


----------



## TripleDstables (Feb 17, 2008)

My dad's morgan gelding's facial markings.






My mini stud's facial markings. (he was fat in the first picture when I first got him!)
















My horse (left) mom's horse (right) full sisters quarter horses.
















This is my first horse Coco. He had the most beautiful blaze I had ever seen!


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 17, 2008)

Lisa Strass said:


> I love face white, but I have to say when it comes to the most interesting face markings... B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie (ASPC/AMHR) wins at my house! I've never seen anything like it before. He has an off centered star, strip, snip that curves around and goes back up the other side (minus the star).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so neat! Beautiful boy too!


----------



## minimule (Feb 17, 2008)

This is Tamales Unique Belle, Unique because of a lot of different things. She was tested because her sire is LWO+ and so is she. This is her as a baby






and this is her as a yearling


----------



## ohmt (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll add!

Side one:






and Side two!






And here's one of his daughters:






Momma






And daughter






And here is Montana...she has a bald face but look at her ears...one is brown and the other is white. LOVE it!











And our Precious...the best little mare ever. We saved her (breeder wanted to kill her because of her crooked nose) and she's been our baby forever. Was cramped in the womb so her nose came out crooked. She gives us foals every year-and they've all been just perfect. Pictured here at age 17...a month before having a 22" colt. I don't know where she keeps them.






Our appy boy-born solid with a huge star. This is him at 6 years


----------

